

Google TV, Usability Not Included - ugh
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/technology/personaltech/18pogue.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Does this line make sense?:

 _On the great timeline of television history, Google TV takes an enormous
step in the wrong direction: toward complexity._

Is he suggesting that TV has gotten less complex over time and Google is going
against that trend? Because the number of wires coming out the back of my TV,
the number of boxes attached to it, the number of channels, the number of
people I pay money to for TV shows, the number of ways to pay for and watch a
show, the size and number of keys on my remote(s) all seem to have been
heading towards complexity for a long, long time.

Wasn't setting the time on your VCR the traditional standard anecdote about
the complexity of technology for about a decade?

